# Lottie is reactive



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

But I'm not sure where to begin with helping her. Backstory, she's a 2.5 year old mix breed of some type that we rescued at 6 weeks old. When she was about 7 months old and we were out walking she was attacked by an off leash dog. The dog broke its collar, charged her and I did my best to stay in between her and the attacking dog. The owner had his hand bitten by his own dog while trying to get it away from us. She didn't get bitten or suffer any damage. Shortly after that she started showing some reactive behavior at the dog park. With some dogs, she was fine but with others they'd run up to her and she'd make this screamy bark and run them off. We still attended for a while to meet up with her dog park friends that she didn't do this with. We stopped going altogether after we moved to another city. She has no issues with our other two dogs, we don't do on leash greeting so it hasn't been a problem. Recently we moved rented the other half of our duplex to a couple with 2 dogs. Lottie gets along great with their 13 year old yellow lab, but has been reactive with their 10 year old pug. Twice now Lottie has barked at the pug and run her off when she gets too close to Lottie. I warned them before they moved in that Lottie was not dog friendly. Not dangerous, but not dog friendly. Today they came out to the yard with both of their dogs while my husband had the dogs out to potty and actually called our dogs over to play. I wasn't outside with them, but at some point Lottie barked at the pug and scared the owners. There was no biting or snapping, but now they seem to think Lottie is some dangerous dog who attacks small animals and shouldn't be trusted with children. Which just makes me angry because she loves kittens and does great with kids as young as 2. Anyway, I know it is our responsibility to keep Lottie safe and out of situations that make her uncomfortable like this. I've been begging my husband to build a fence so that we can better control our dogs since we can't control other people and whether they choose to allow their dogs to walk into our half of the yard. I don't know if it's even possible to help Lottie learn to be comfortable around other dogs. I am able to read her subtle signs that she's uncomfortable but most people are not. Is this something we need to see a behaviorist for? I don't see how we could break the behavior with just training and not being around strange dogs. I know of a Feisty Fido class at a training facility but I wasn't sure if that would really help this specific behavior. On leash she's wonderful, but I don't allow other dogs in her face. She's attended obedience classes, trips to homedepot with lots of other dogs, etc. She doesn't really have a problem unless there's a dog within 2 feet of her.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I recommend HELP FOR YOUR FEARFUL DOG by Nicole Wilde.

Also, my two cents, I don't go to dog parks for a reason. And I feel no need to let my dogs play with others. I find problems with that.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We don't either anymore. The only problems we have now are when off leash dogs come running up to us.


----------



## JillD (Apr 14, 2016)

My lab mix is reactive as well to other dogs and it drives me crazy when off leash dogs come running up to us while we are walking. There seem to be an abundance of them no matter which direction I go. He also was a rescue. He is great with kids, my daughter's dog, and our puppy but gets really upset when approached while out walking.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I just feel like I'm letting her down because I can't fix the issue. I do my best to protect her from these situations but I wish she could live without this stress. But like I said, she's good on leash when we pass other dogs, she's great in obedience class sitting near them. She doesn't care as long as they're not charging up or standing over her. The guy involved is a jerk and made it out like Lottie was this aggressive dog that attacks small animals and can't be trusted near small children. It really made me angry. Their dog, regardless of size, stood over her and started barking which set Lottie off.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Giving you something different to think about... pugs and other "snorky" dogs can confuse a lot of dogs. Which is why you get a lot of reactiveness around them. Same thing with bull dogs, etc... 

What I would do is put up a fence if you think that is necessary. You don't need anything very expensive. Just a quick barrier to keep the dogs separate. I would probably doubt your dog would do anything to theirs, but they now have it in their heads that your dog is aggressive and they have to be protective of their dog. 

Dog mannerisms to other dogs - I have seen enough people get really neurotic about getting their dogs to be perfect around others. I think at some point you just deal. Your dogs all get along... that's the important thing.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's funny you mention that. Lottie once met an Old English Sheep dog that had very long fur over his eyes. She was very obviously terrified of it. I don't care if she doesn't get along with every dog, she doesn't need to. But it's unfortunate that this all happens because she's dealing with fear. It's difficult sometimes too when we try to do fun activities, like go to the beach, and off leash dogs run up and scare her.


----------

